# Newbie Fly Boy Part 2



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, earlier in the month I was amped up about fly fishing. That's until I had it in my mind that using a baitcasting or spinning rod is the only way I'll ever fish. I sold my fly rod, reel, vest and other minor equipment that I been collecting to start fly fishing. Here's my previous post earlier in the month:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=242115

After sitting down with some locals they have convinced me once again to give it a try. I love all aspects of fishing so I got the itch once again to try fly fishing.
I purchased a rod and reel combo from Cabela's (which is being delivered today), found a brand new set of Orvis waders on Ebay for a great price, brand new Orvis hip sack off Craigslist for $30, just purchased a fly box with misc flies to get me started from the local Orvis store and other basics like nippers, line straightner, forceps, tippet holder, etc
I have a basic casting lesson scheduled with a local shop. I also will be spending some quality time at our lake to practice casting along with Bass fishing with my fly rod. No sense of practicing without having the chance to catch something 
Anyways, myself and a few buddies are planning a few outtings in the next few weeks. Nothing too extreme, just local spots. Maybe take a weekend trip to West Virginia. Anyways, I'm stoked about getting out there.....


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i am also a newbie to fly fishing. i started in the middle of this summer and was really apprehensive about it because i figured i would turn out with a story much like yours, as i heard a lot about how it takes forever to catch fish with any regularity. i guess i got lucky because i caught several fish on my first outing (as well as hooking a monster carp). within about a month i had surpassed the number of fish that i had caught with spincasting for the past two years combined! the point is, stick with it and you will eventually catch something!

where do you live? if you live close to me, i could bring you to a private pond where i guarantee you will catch fish with your fly rod (i caught about 25 gills yesterday, all in the 7-8 inch range).


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I live in North Ridgeville and also have access to a "private" lake. I say "private" because the land belongs to our developer, but people stop by to fish all the time. 
I plan on sticking with it as I've heard Steelhead will give you the fight of your life. I'm also purchasing gear on the cheap, but it still adds up and I can't see myself wasting all this cash on something that's going to sit in the corner of the garage. 
My rod and reel should be here today so I'll get out to our lake within the next few days. Already have a few poppers for Bass fishing so I'll practice casting while pulling in some lunkers 
Been watching all kinds of uTube videos on casting (mainly sticking with vids from Orvis). Also been reading up on different aspects of fly fishing (reading the water, current, water temp, water height, etc). This is a sport where knowledge is key and will help with successful trips to the river.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

lunker23 said:


> I live in North Ridgeville and also have access to a "private" lake. I say "private" because the land belongs to our developer, but people stop by to fish all the time.
> I plan on sticking with it as I've heard Steelhead will give you the fight of your life. I'm also purchasing gear on the cheap, but it still adds up and I can't see myself wasting all this cash on something that's going to sit in the corner of the garage.
> My rod and reel should be here today so I'll get out to our lake within the next few days. Already have a few poppers for Bass fishing so I'll practice casting while pulling in some lunkers
> Been watching all kinds of uTube videos on casting (mainly sticking with vids from Orvis). Also been reading up on different aspects of fly fishing (reading the water, current, water temp, water height, etc). This is a sport where knowledge is key and will help with successful trips to the river.


I'd highly recommend starting out on flat water, like the pond you mentioned. There's a lot to learn in the beginning, with casting, mending, reading water, etc... You can cut out a large chunk of that by fishing still water and just focus on your casting and detecting strikes. Bluegills will hit regularly all year long, so if there's no ice you can get 'em. Fish some small nymph patterns (weighted, usually) along weed edges and any cover and you should find fish. 

Good luck, stick with it through the learning curves and you'll find out you pick it up faster than you expect!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I was stoked to get my rod and reel put together to get out this weekend to start casting, but it never happened. I put the four piece rod together and the tip section had a crack in it. I checked it out and it was cracked about 1/4 of the circumference. I took it apart, put it back in the carry case and got on the horn with Cabela's. After going back and forth with the sales rep about me paying for express shipping on a replacement, I finally broke down and paid the $10. 
The new rod and reel should be here on Thursday. I almost just cancelled my order with Cabela's and went somewhere else like Orvis. I decided to give them one more chance before writing the company off. We'll see if the rod shows up as I am planning on taking Friday off to hit the river. 
Also, my buddy brought his fly tying gear over yesterday and we tied up various flies. I can't fathom the idea of paying $2 per fly ever again! He was cranking out Wooly Buggers in approx a minute per fly. Total cost per fly is what, maybe 15 cents? I'm already looking at starter kits to get into tying flies myself. 
Anyways, I'll keep you posted. I have all my gear ready and the day off work on Friday.....


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If you cancel your order with Cabela's, I would recommend you check out the Echo rods at Erie Outfitters in Sheffield Lake. I've had 2 and love them. Bought the Echo Ion 7wt 10 footer for Erie streams last year and I love it. $189 for one hell of a rod. Its great for nymphing and swinging streamers. Very forgiving also, I don't remember breaking any fish off last year and I caught my share of 12# plus fish. Craig is a great guy to talk to also. I've been using the Scott A2 for 10 years and it has been put in the backup role now. Make sure you feel good about your equipment, it will make a big difference in your enjoyment level.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I usually give companies two chances before I write them off. The rod and reel combo got great reviews and the price can't be beat. I went with the RLS+ combo item 908-4. 
I'm planning on possibly hitting the river on Friday as I took the day off. If the river is blown out, I'll probably take a ride to Cabela's down in Columbus to return the broken rod and to pick up some other items (landing net and possibly a starter fly tying kit). Saturday will be my back up day to hit the river. If not the river, I'll do some Bass fishing with the fly rod. Either way, I'm getting out there


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So I went out last Friday and skunked after 4 hours. The river was kind of high and the current was in the upper 200's. Water was also tad cloudy as well. Either way it was nice to finally get out there to throw some flies. So peaceful being out there in the middle of 40 degree water with nothing but your thoughts.
I plan on going back out on Saturday morning for a few hours. Anybody else going out? Plan on hitting Rocky River. Not sure if I'm going to hit the same spot I went on Friday or around Cedar Point Hill.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't fish that far up yet. We got a fresh run of fish in the rocky yesterday from the snow melt. A lot of people including me caught some fresh hard fighters yesterday. I've caught more up north. I just started fy fishing too. Good luck!


----------

